# Gheenoers mount up....need camera boats



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

The everglades boats are in place. Could still use a boat for wednesday in Ft. Lauderdale. Any boat will work for the ft. lauderdale show.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually...I still need one boat for the everglades on tuesday and one boat for ft. lauderdale on wednesday. Wednesday will have an afternoon after party with food, drink etc.... should be done by midafternoon.


----------

